# Good amount of carsdinal tetras in a 55 gallon?



## Quinton1 (Mar 6, 2012)

What is a good amount?
I dont want them to be crowded but i want a nice school
Thanks


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

15-20. They look all the better in their company.


----------



## Chrome (Feb 26, 2012)

In a 55 you could easily get away with 3-4 dozen. Cardinals are small and have sleek profile. Ever studied a picture of 1 of Amano's tanks, there are way more fish in them then you think.

Had a friend once with about 80 neons in a 55. Black background, black gravel, low light plants, looked absolutely spectacular.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

If you wanted them to be your centerpiece fish, i would get 30.


----------



## Quinton1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Yah im just do cardinals nothing else


----------



## Sierra255 (Sep 13, 2007)

In a 55 gallon, I think you could have 40 or 50 cardinal tetras easy. I have a 55 gallon and here is my stock list - 9 Congo tetras, 15 black neon tetras, 15 neon tetras, 2 glow light tetras and 7 corys. None of my fish seem cramped or anything, though it is busy most of the time, especially when food is added.


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

Depends on what else is in there. Also make sure you have a good supplier. You could get 2 dozen and loose half or more due to condition. You could also have 2 dozen and only loose a few. I had almost 2 dozen. Lost all but 4 along with the majority of my tank though. My co2 dumped and I loss 2-3 fish per day until I realized what the problem was.


----------



## Quinton1 (Mar 6, 2012)

The only other things in there are going to be 2 ottos and some cherry shrimp, not sure how long they are going to last though :/


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

It depends on your purpose. If you just want them to be in there and swim around, then yes, you can go 40 or 50. BUT, if you wanted to see them schooling, I would go between 20 to 30. 

I have 55 gallons, and i have 45 of them, and they don't really school for obvious reason. They think they're schooling already.


----------

